# Turkish Stars Video+Pic



## KuGeLFaNG (Nov 20, 2006)

*2 milion people wahch the turkish stars

ı don't speak english 
TÜRK YILDIZLARI,gösterilerinde "Sekiz" süpersonik (ses üstü) uçak kullanan ve 24 Ağustos 2001 tarihinde Bakü/Azerbaycan'da aynı anda 1 milyon dan fazla seyircinin izlediği akrobasi gösterisini yapan dünyadaki tek akrotimdir.

ve işte o 1 milyon kişiden fazla insanın izlediği bakü gösterilerinin olduğu video alttaki resimler baküden değil ama yanlış olmasın sadece video;​

video
























bonus


*


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2006)

Cool pics, although they're freakin HUGE..


----------

